# outdoor enclosure



## Raddy318 (Jan 9, 2012)

hey everyone, i wanna build a out door enclosure like a bird avairy sorta thing but a little more better,
can anyone give me any pointers? or ups & downs of a out door enclosure. 
feel free to share pics

& thanks in advanced


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 9, 2012)

how big , to house what ?


----------



## lithopian (Jan 9, 2012)

search reptile outdoor enclosure on youtube- heaps of tutorials and people showing off their DIY's


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 9, 2012)

big enough to walk in & a few diamonds 

will do, cheers


----------



## JAS101 (Jan 9, 2012)

raddy318 said:


> big enough to walk in & a few diamonds
> 
> will do, cheers


ahh ok ,
im building an enclosure for my lace atm .










it still needs more branches in the covered area and even another hide or 2 . it might give u some ideas.


----------



## longqi (Jan 9, 2012)

Most important thing with an outdoor aviary for reps is temperature
Make sure the hides are thick walled
This provides insulation
Look at prevailing winds and place hides so they are not wind funnels
Some hides in direct sunlight to help in winter
Some hides under shade for summer
Most dont mind a swim on a hot day/night but often poo in the water
So raise the 'pool' and fit a plug and drain pipe to make cleaning simple
If you aerate the pool you could even drop some koi in there 
No matter where you live in Aus any tin or iron will get scorching hot so try to avoid using it anywhere reps can lie against because they can be pretty dumb at times
Remember that the sun will be constantly changing its angle position the shaded/sunny areas accordingly allowing for the summer/winter angles
Concrete is easy to clean but grass and small shrubs look awesome


----------



## Raddy318 (Jan 9, 2012)

alright cool, thanks for the info how do i go about winter ? do i put my snakes into hybernation? or should i move them back inside?


----------

